# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  (نـأيٌ وإطـراقٌ) ..!

## ربوع الإسـلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرَّحيـم ..

نأيٌ وإطراقٌ يُبلِّلُ دُجايَ الحالِم .. ليلٌ بهيمٌ، وغسقٌ مُدلهم .. يُسدلُ أستارهُ على ماضٍ خفيِّ الهويّة، مُبعثر الذِّكرى، ويداعبُ حاضرًا مضطربَ المعاني، مُنهزم القوى!، بينما يتسلَّلُ نسيمه ليبثَّ في قلبٍ قفرٍ بذورَ روضة مُستقبلٍ موعودٍ، ربما هو لسحائبِ الأماني  أقربُ منه إلى الواقع! .. ولكنَّـها أشواك الحيــاة ..! يومَ تُعطّل في البريّة سيرك، وتخدش بين الورى دربك؛ فإذ بكِ تنعرجُ على مَضَضٍ في فرارٍ إليه!، إلى ذلك المُستقبل الموعود!! ..

أمانٍ يُغلِّفهـا الأسى .. وحبور مُصطنعٌ يعانقَ دمعًا انسكبَ على صحنِ خدِّ في ذبولٍ يرثي الفؤادَ ينعيه .. بيدَ أنَّه يُؤمِّل في ذاك المستقبلِ الموعود (ولادته الجديدة)!.. يشقُّ الدَّرب حيثُ لا ذنوبَ تقبع في فيافي الظِّلال ولا عيوب !..
لا معاصٍ تُوحش سبيله، ولا كَلل ..  أتراه واجدها ..؟!..

ليلي المديد أيا صاحبَ السرِّ ! .. هلا انجليتَ بالإصباح عنَّا؟!
عسى فجرٌ صادقٌ يحملُ في حقيبته الفرح! ..

يحملُ في أسفاره عونًا من الله ورحمة .. تُبدِّدُ همومَ قلبٍ مُعنَّى، كليلٍ، زحفتْ على أشواك أرضه القفر مصائب حياةٍ جمّة، فما عاد يدري المسكين لأيّها يتألم !!..

بقلم أختكم/ ربوع الإسلام ..
الخميس ..
‏27‏/10‏/2011

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيك وفرج الرحمن همنا وهمك..

----------


## مروة عاشور

تلك العَبرات التي تجري على المآقي تبلل وجوهنا بندى الأحزان وتثير فيها شجونًا لذكرى أليمة

لكنها لا ريب تمسح معها ذكريات الماضي الأليم وتغسل أنفسنا من أدران حقبة ولتْ ولن تعود - بإذن مالك الملك والملكوت.

تلك الأدمع قد تشُق جدار النفس الداخلي فتجعل فيها من ثقوب الحياة ما يعيننا على النظر بعين التفاؤل.. بروح الأمل إلى مستقبلٍ وَكلّنا أمره إلى علام الغيوب ومن بيده كن فيكون.. وإن طارت قلوبنا شوقًا لهذا المستقبل السعيد, وإن ذابت أكبادنا وجدًا على حياة تحت ظل خلافة راشدة.

لكن النفس الآن أصبحتْ أقوى على مواجهة المحن.. أصبحتْ أقدر على الصمود في وجه نوائب الحياة

فنحن نحيا بالأماني ولن يخذلنا الله متى ما توكلنا عليه, ولن يردنا خائبين متى ما أحسنّا الظن به.

----------

